# Best ways to Advertise...



## Canyonbc (Sep 20, 2007)

Wanted to get everyone opinion out there on this topic...its been bugging me....

What is everyone...best/favorite/ mainly most successful way of advertising 

Canyon


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 20, 2007)

Lovely strippers with your business cards lol


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 20, 2007)

I am liking this idea...ropensaddle, 

I like it alot..

lol

canyon


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 20, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> I am liking this idea...ropensaddle,
> 
> I like it alot..
> 
> ...


Yeah but I was joking lol. 
you would make a million off space though lol.


----------



## Canyonbc (Sep 20, 2007)

haha...

no i know you were...i was too


----------

